# the String Splitter



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I know it is a fairly new product, but has anyone used it? Or heard how it performs?


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one and love it. I think they are worth every pennie. I put one on about a month ago ( the medium one) and have noticed a tighter group even out at 80 ( for targets not for animals) and the field of view is awsome. I suggest everyone puts one on at least to try it. look them up on *stringsplitter.com* The guys on bouble bull blinds are now using them. If you want more input on them go to archerytalk.com there are pages and pages of nothing but good about them. Look string splitter up in there search place. hope that helped. :wink:


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I have been wanting to try one out but wanted to hear someone say what you said about them. Thanks again.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I ordered the medium one yesterday and I cant wait to give it a shot.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What are you guys talking about? Stringsplitter.com is a computer programming site. I'm assuming you're talking about a new bowsight system?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> What are you guys talking about? Stringsplitter.com is a computer programming site. I'm assuming you're talking about a new bowsight system?


+1


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.stringslitter.net

Its a new type of peep sight.


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

Hate it when that happens......

stringsplitter.net


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.stringsplitter.net

Is there really such a thing? Still nothing


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the thought of having more field of vision when looking through the site, but I don't know about having to line up the top of the splitter with the top of my sites. It seems like it would be just one more thing to screw up or think about when taking a shot at a deer. Those of you who ordered it, keep us posted on how you like it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up and link, guys. Looks interesting. Like duckaddict, I have my doubts. But what the heck - I ordered one.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry guys the website is http://www.sternerduttera.com I put a kisser button on my string and I have never used one before. But I love the way it shoots and I love the way it feels. I dont think you will be let down.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

So has anyone got there string splitter yet? If so do you like it ?


----------



## bowhuntinfool (Dec 29, 2007)

I got mine about 2 weeks ago..... so far I am not sure if I like it. I can tell you when I pulled it out of the bow press and drew back and looked through it, I thought what the h#^& is this. The field of view is incredible though. I have shot a couple times late in the evening and you truly can shoot later. The hardest part to adjust to is, I am used to using the peep sight to halo my sight. With the String Splitter, you only have the top portion of the peep to use as a reference. I do not use a kisser button and the crimp they supply with it (I guess you use it to put your nose on if you dont use a kisser) is way to big and bulky. 
Over the past two weeks, I have started to adjust to it, but I have not seen an improvement in my groups yet.......


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Keep using it. I shot a 100 times or so before I got use to it. Now I am a natural at it. But I did notice improvement when I first put it on.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a pic of what the string splitter looks like when it is installed. It is on my black ice


----------

